# Audiopipe APCL-18001D Issue



## iBlackSunday (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey all. First post, so don't hate me if I did something wrong, I've been reading around for awhile here.

So I installed my new Audiopipe 1800 watt amp in my car today. I have x2 Type-R 12" subwoofers in a ported box running at 2 Ohms to the amplifier which it can handle. First day in, worked great. Driving home from work and wanted to test out the loudness. I deliver pizza, so I had been blasting it all day. I roll my windows up all the way (First time I did this today) and cranked it up with a song I had been blasting all day at the same volume. The amp randomly popped into protect mode (Saw the red LED in my rear view mirror), so I really quick turned down my bass knob and shut my car off. After waiting about 10 minutes, I turn my car back on, the amplifier has the BLUE POWER LED on about 1/2 as bright as it was before as well as the RED PROTECT LED on, but it is extremely faint unless you're really looking for it, and no power to my subwoofers. 

I have checked every connection and wire to make sure it didn't pop off or come lose in the middle of ground pounding, and everything is secure. I have checked the fuse I have installed near the battery, and that is in good condition (Although, if the BLUE LED POWER light is on, I doubt it would be a fuse).

Now, the thing I am wondering is could one of the fuses inside the amp have blown and it is still getting power to SHOW the BLUE LED POWER light is on, but not pushing any power through? I haven't testing any of the connections coming out of the amp with a multi-meter, but I plan on doing that later tomorrow, as it's late here.

Anybody have any ideas what it is? I'm 100% positive I didn't BLOW the amp, because if I did, why would the power LED still be on? I have blown amps as well as speakers before and know the famous smell and smoke trick they do when something blows up, and there was no smoke or smell. The amp isn't even warm to the touch.

Let me know guys, and thanks for having me!


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Id probably pull it and try it on a test bench. I've seen gut shots of those amps with blown fets, and they don't look like they went out with a bang, so you might not have smelled anything. But... with those amps the protect light should be blinking if the fets are blown. It could just be a poor ground or something simple. Could be a loose component on the board. 

-fellow 1800 owner and pizza slave.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

OHHH NOOO!!!!

Running at two ohms right? Send it back. get a new one. something could have been bad/weak... Bad solder joint... It happens. Love the amps for budget minded use, but you can get a bad one...


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have sold and installed alot of audiopipe products, while they are great for budget use, they dont have the quality control of a better brand. The amp is bad, you need to have it swapped out for a new one. One of the reasons I used alot of their stuff was my supplier had a 1yr no questions asked return policy on audiopipe stuff due to things like this. But I have people still using some subs and amps from 6-7 years ago that have been absolutely abused lol. Most of the time you get a good batch, sometimes you dont.


----------



## iBlackSunday (Apr 10, 2014)

Alright, so I found out it was my front fuse close to my battery. I guess it wasn't connected WELL enough? Strange...

Alright, so I've come to the conclusion most of you dislike the Audiopipe brand. I used to own a Crunch amp which blew, which is why I decided to get a new amp.

I purchased this amp for 188$ from Amazon, so it really was a budget item. I wasn't really looking to pay more than 200$ on an amp, since I tend to only super blast stuff for a few days then its back to normal listening levels and some high level bass every once in awhile.

What would you all suggest for a new amp? If I was to return this to the seller and purchase a new amplifier, what would I get to replace the amp on a budget. I'm not one to spend a HUGE amount of money on car audio (Even though I know you should to save your ass in the future) but I do like quality parts (AKA Type-R 12" Woofers).

As a matter of fact, Cubdenno was the one to give me the link to the amplifer on another car audio forum. I came here, because it seems like there isn't much activity over at those forums.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

So just a fuse issue and not the amp?

If it's not the amp, then keep rockin it.

For your budget, you are limited to a few brands. I suggested Audiopipe because of my experience with them as "a budget brand". There are several out there. Chances are, you will end up with a similar amp board or an identical one from a same build house. You will be hard pressed to get an ~1800 watt sub amp new with warranty for the price you paid.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

And dislike for the brand is predominately because they sell to the boom crowd and are not a known "SQ" brand.


----------



## iBlackSunday (Apr 10, 2014)

Gotcha. I now understand you were saying OH NO because if it fired at 2 Ohms, it's not a quality amp since it says it can run 1 Ohm stable.

I'll keep rocking, just need to switch this 4 Gauge wire for 0 Gauge and install this new 250 Amp fuse. MORE MONEY.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

iBlackSunday said:


> Gotcha. I now understand you were saying OH NO because if it fired at 2 Ohms, it's not a quality amp since it says it can run 1 Ohm stable.
> 
> I'll keep rocking, just need to switch this 4 Gauge wire for 0 Gauge and install this new 250 Amp fuse. MORE MONEY.


Definitely need to make sure the wiring is correctly specced to the draw. And cheap fuses/holders have destroyed more amps/caused more problems and headaches than I bet most people know about.

My oh no was because I sent you the link and if you happened to get a bad amp, which could have died playing a 4 ohm load or even been bad right out of the box, I was feeling bad. Hate when that kind of stuff happens.


----------



## iBlackSunday (Apr 10, 2014)

I am currently on the Knukonceptz page to purchase 18 feet of 0 Gauge Power/Ground wire. I've done some research and have found this is the best kind you can buy, since it is high strand count and made specifically for this stuff. I'm buying 18 feet so I can cut some off and do the big 3 as well as power and ground my amp.

As a matter of fact, I found this on eBay just now. How'd you think this would do? It's Cadence brand, which I have heard before in my mobile audio life. Cadence 0G Wire

I'll be extremely careful about the volume until I get this wire, and won't super ground pound for fear of blowing stuff up.



cubdenno said:


> Definitely need to make sure the wiring is correctly specced to the draw. And cheap fuses/holders have destroyed more amps/caused more problems and headaches than I bet most people know about.
> 
> My oh no was because I sent you the link and if you happened to get a bad amp, which could have died playing a 4 ohm load or even been bad right out of the box, I was feeling bad. Hate when that kind of stuff happens.


It is understandable that you'd feel bad, but so far, I am EXTREMELY impressed by this amp, compared to my old one. I've even set off friends car alarms being across the street from them. Definitely what I was looking for. I didn't know my Type-R 12" had that much kick in them, but again, Alpine impresses me once again.


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

I am one of the few who like audiopipe as well. As for the fuse, are you using the one that came with it? I have had a similar problem with the cheap AGU fuses, but not with the ANL that comes with the amp. I have run those amps off 4ga no problem @1 ohm all day, as long as your gain isnt all the way up it wont get too hot. 0ga would be better but not necessary. Doing the big 3 will help some as well. Just make sure you have good connections for all of your positive and ground wires and you will be fine.


----------



## iBlackSunday (Apr 10, 2014)

YukonXL04 said:


> I am one of the few who like audiopipe as well. As for the fuse, are you using the one that came with it? I have had a similar problem with the cheap AGU fuses, but not with the ANL that comes with the amp. I have run those amps off 4ga no problem @1 ohm all day, as long as your gain isnt all the way up it wont get too hot. 0ga would be better but not necessary. Doing the big 3 will help some as well. Just make sure you have good connections for all of your positive and ground wires and you will be fine.


I am currently using a ****ty fuse holder that actually came pre-attached to 4 Gauge wire from Wal-Mart, which is why I DEFINITELY need new wire...

I want to add the 0 Gauge wire anyways, because if I plan on upgrading in the future, I'll have everything I need. Even if I want to switch cars, I can just remove the 0 Gauge wire and install it in my new car. 

I'll be using the Audiopipe fuse "tube" that came with the amp. I believe it is a 120 Amp fuse that is inside of the "tube". I might actually pick up 1 or 2 more fuses just in case **** hits the fan in the future.

Also, not sure if this matters, but I must have a power house of an electrical system, because even with my bass and head unit at max (Max for usage, not full blown high), my lights on my car don't dim AT ALL. I've even had my car 2 inches from my garage door at 3 AM to see the headlights (Last night after finding the fuse issue) and blasted it for 5 seconds, no dimming what so ever. Is this uncommon? I've only heard people needing to do the big 3 if their lights dim on their car...I must have a thermal nuclear reactor running in my car or something.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

^^^I had a walmart fuse holder melt on me as well. One of the connections had come loose at the fuse leg. I was reading like 6v at the amps. I've actually been using the supplied audiopipe fuse holder in my car for as long as I've had my ap1800, which is about 4 years now.

Pretty much everyone in car audio rags on audiopipe, not the the SQ crowd, lol. They clip the output before making rated power and are just considered "disposable" by most. Honestly though, in the 4 years I've had this amp it's been through 9v drops, running at .5ohm, brutal summers mounted in the sun, etc... and I've never had an issue.


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

www.weldingsupply.com

Seriously. Great cable, < 1/2 even Knu's price. I wish I'd found it sooner

<<<<has 100ft of Knu in the shed


----------

